# Weekend results



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well,

I've been looking but this time of year is always a challenge for me to find some inspiration. So I started thinking about it and it came down to color. Everything outside is alll tans and browns this time of year even the sunrises and sunsets are balnd for the most part if you get to actually see one. So if I was going to work on a new project I wanted to base it on vibrant color.

The other thing I want to do was to work on the "purity" of the shot. I wanted a good in camera image an I wanted to stay away from blending, HDRs etc. So here's the result. This was taken on my dining room table with ambient window light from both the left and the right - no reflectors - no fill.

Exposure was 20 seconds at f/27 at ISO 100. Shot with my 100-300mm f/4.5-5.6 lens at 135mm. Shot was deliberately underexposed by one half stop to help bring out tonal range.

*Still Life*


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the colors. It's hard to beat the light coming in through the windows..


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I think thats an outstanding photo...what camera did you use?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm thinking spaghetti tonight thanks for the idea. No really I like the lighting left and right from the windows. It makes the eyes wonder.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beauty Rusty. The color is spot on. I guess that means my monitor is still profiled ok. What did you use for the backdrop?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. Crisp and colorfull.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looking really great Rusty. Look like the real thing sitting in my monitor. Fantasic work. In other words. Ya done good.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Terrynj said:


> I think thats an outstanding photo...what camera did you use?


Camera appears to be a Konica Minolta Maxxum 7D


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice Rusty, exposure and saturation are spot on. Now you got me thinking about stuffed peppers for dinner.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Thanks all. Yes, the camera is a KonicaMnolta Maxxum 7D. The backdrop was just a piece of black cloth. I did do some burning. Glad to here the colors look good.


----------

